
Gizmos and Gadgets - tomglynch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gizmos_%26_Gadgets!
======
tomglynch
I played this game a heap in primary school and it definitely put me on the
engineering pathway at a young age. It also really encouraged problem solving
and trial and error, which has helped in my software development career.

